# Duck hunting galveston bay



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Any body here ever hunt the marshes between bayou vista and the diverginary canal, or any other area around there. have seen some blinds, but have never seen any birds while out there fishing this time of year. also, if you were to shoot something when you go to retrieve it how do you aviod sinking up to your knees in mud. thanks for any answers. MIKE


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Fishingfool

Yes we used to hunt up by the canal. Go up braysford bayou (sp) next to the canal. it was a place to go not too many ducks but a few shots. Teal, mostly. You can get around ok. Beware of falling tides because it gets shallow up there quick. Also some giant rattlesnakes.

Charlie


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

SCM and I grew up hunting out there. We tried many things to avoid sinking in the mud, but the only way is to stay in the boat...


----------



## gaftop44 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ive heard and seen people hunting back there...probably wont shoot any limits but you might be able to get some shoots off....i dont see many birds moving back there


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

If you do hunt there Stay in the BOAT..All the land there is Private & the Halls Bayou boys will get ya thrown in the clink..

Oxx..


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

There is still some good shooting there i have lived on the island all my life 50 years but do stay in your boat all the land is private, you can launch up at the bait camps at bayou vista, that's about the best place especially if the weather is bad........good hunting


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

i have hunted that area for the last 3 years and have killed ducks just about every time I go out but have never had a great day normaly just 2-6 ducks. I live in Bayou Vista so it is just a easy hunt for me so just a couple of ducks sutes me just fine. If you ever want an extra person or looking to go some time give me a PM.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

You outta take fisher_man up on his offer just to show you where you can and can't hunt over there. Inside the levee next to the Diversion canal is fresh water pits and it can be good in there and between there and the other sandpit next to the RR tracks. I'm not sure if it's still ok to hunt inside the levee or not anymore. take the offer.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> SCM and I grew up hunting out there. We tried many things to avoid sinking in the mud, but the only way is to stay in the boat...


 BOY, THERE ARE SOME MEMORIES OUT IN THAT MARSH. JUST ABOUT LOST MY LIFE TO HYPOTHERMIA ( WELL,IT SURE FELT LIKE IT) FROM HUNTING WITHOUT WADERS ON THE COLDEST DAY OF THE WINTER THAT YEAR ( I LEFT THEM AT HOME AND WAS DEFINATLY NOT GOING TO MISS HUNTING AT 14-15 YRS. OLD). I DONT THINK WE EVER REALLY KILLED ALOT OUT THERE. LAST YEAR, I WAS BUYING MY 4-WHEELER FROM FINISH LINE MARINE THERE @ HWY6 AND COULD SEE ALOT OF FLOCKS FLYING THAT MARSH. COULD NOT TELL WHAT KIND OF DUCKS AS IT WAS TOO FAR AWAY. THOUGHT ABOUT HUNTING IT AGAIN THOUGH. THAT'S ALL MARSH PAST THE RAILROAD CONNECTED TO WEST BAY, SO I DON'T SEE HOW AN INDIVIDUAL COULD OWN THAT LAND? PLEASE, FILL ME IN. AS OF WRITING THIS, I DOOO SEEM TO RECALL SOME PRETTY DECENT HUNTS. DANG, THAT'S BEEN 20 SOMETHING YEARS AGO! RICK- YOUR AN OLD MAN!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Fishing Fool- I Did See Alot Of Birds In The Bay While Fishing Confederate Reef And Those Areas Last Year.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well again when we were hunting we built blinds and used waders. I doubt that is private land where you are talking about. Now a few miles west down the ICW yes. One time we even killed a few geese back there. Its a place to go but dont expect to get your gun hot. Also sometimes gets a little crowded. Had some fool build a blind about 20 yards from mine, unreal. Again watch the snakes and northers with the water going away. Hard to get the boats out sitting on mud.

Charlie


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Steve, 

I may be an old man (by 5-1/2 months over your), but at least I learned to turn off the CAPS LOCK button when I type...


----------

